# Natural Cycle IVF - Anyone had good results?



## Bluebubble (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Ive moved from a Norway clinic to one in London now and they have recommended natural cycle IVF, has anyone else had a good result from this and what does the treatment entail.

I do have an appointment with the nurse on Tuesday but just want to find out more info so I can have questions prepared.

Xx


----------



## lilybird2003 (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi
hope you dont me asking, I wondered how you got on?
I googled natural IVF at the weekend after seeing an ad in the newspaper; havent spoken to DH yet never mind plucked up the courage to call the clinic
cheers
Lily


----------



## Debs39 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I am just about to start my first natural Ivf cycle. I haven't responded well to conventional Ivf so this is my only option.

Create health focus on natural Ivf. 

I have my first scan tomorrow which will be day 6 and they will probably start me on very low dose menopur/Cetrotide.

Debbie


----------



## Bluebubble (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

Thanks for replying, I thought for a moment that no one was going to reply!

Im waiting for my next AF then I will have to call the clinic and they will scan me and decide whether I need a low dose stimulation or not.

Debbie, would be great if you kept us informed.

Lilypie, anything you need to know just ask, the only thing your hubby will need to do is give his sample. Once he sees what you have to go through ( which isnt as bad to a woman) they soon feel sheepish!

As I said to my Hubby, I have to go through the jabs etc and you have to just enjoy yourself for 5 minutes!

Kelly

Xx


----------



## Debs39 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies, 

Just thought I would update you. I had et today. One grade 1 embie onboard. 

Create Health were brilliant. It's a very personal service.

Just hoping my little embie sticks. Hope it's covered in Velcro !!

Debbie


----------

